# for the love of $



## goldenrule (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok so I am 26 years old...been married for 4 years...been with the man for about 10....he is 30 years old.

So i am pretty unhappy in this situation. he recently quit his job without talking to me about it and was unemployed for 3 months the whole time he DID nothing and wouldn't just get any job he wanted some awesome job. So no income from his part. He took all the $ out of his IRA and that is gone so he has zero dollars. He just got this new job and wont get paid for another month. So yea I pay all the bills and everything. We have seperate bank accounts cuz i cant handle the way he spends his money...anyways i am pretty tired of him being lazy and not having any $. I know he didnt have a job but its pretty rediculous and selfish to jsut quit ur job without a backup plan. He also gained weight and never works out..although i think he thinks he is working out in his head lol....i on the other hand have a job and workout and take great care of myself. i am just kind of done with him but i love him. i dont want to hurt his feelings b/c i know that he loves me something fierce. i just want bigger things for myself. i want to travel the world and see new things and meet new people. and he doesnt even like to fly...he is just kind of lame. ok so the real deal is that i met this guy who is older than me and has a **** ton of money. and he has been flirting with me and saying he wants to date me ...im not talking a little $ i am talking like $200 million bucks...so i am torn between trying to stay with my husband or being with this other guy...divorces suck!!! i jus know he will be so depressed if i did leave him but i dont want to be unhappy myself...i deserve better and want better...this sucks...help!


----------



## Neverwouldhave guessed (May 5, 2010)

In my humble opinion, DO NOT leave your husband simply for a dude with $$. It does not/will not buy you happiness. Go to your husband and express your concerns, get counseling, and see what happens. Sorry if this seems harsh, but chasing a guy with bucks seems downright selfish when you are still married. Do things in the right order so that you can look in the mirror down the road and like what you see.


----------

